# Any leagues....



## Roca (May 16, 2007)

Is there any amateur leagues in newport/south wales area?


----------



## Roca (May 16, 2007)

Any help guys?


----------



## Vilius (Nov 13, 2006)

You could try asking this forum on and maybe here. That's what I could find.


----------

